# [ 2011 ] Colonial Crossing Lawsuit over waterpark



## TUGBrian

http://www.vagazette.com/articles/2011/09/28/news/doc4e82603f39eec159234978.txt



> 465 timeshare owners have joined in a single lawsuit against Colonial Crossings off Lightfoot Road seeking $30 million for being misled about a nonexistent water park.
> 
> The developer, Land’Or of Williamsburg, is listed as a defendant along with the timeshare homeowners association.


----------



## Patty

I think that resort started out as Peppertree, then sat several years with nothing done.  Land Or has done a bit more but always touted the water park in sales tours.  We have been told there will never be a water park or much else built because much of the land is on an Indian burial ground.  Whether this is correct or not, I have no idea.  I thought a new developer had replaced Land Or.   Next time we drive up  to Williamsburg, I will have to take a look.


----------



## Rob&Carol Q

Geez...didn't the builder see the movie Poltergeist?

Never, never, ever build anything on an old cemetery...it ALWAYS turns out bad... :hysterical:


----------



## ziggyross

I am a member of this lawsuit. Anyone that would like to join please feel free to contact me for details.


----------



## tschwa2

If you cross this thread with this one it certainly puts the Land'Or up there with the worst of the worst developers.


----------



## elementalwindx

I want to know what happened with that big 400+ person lawsuit. I am in desperate need of figuring out what to do about my contract I am unfortunately binded to. If there is a lawyer willing to help me sue to get back money wasted on these horrible people please email me at greg at ipmcomputers.com . I have a 1 year old and a baby that will be born in December that I need all the money I can get to raise these kids properly and I do not need a corrupt time share company crudding up my credit and harassing me for money they never deserved. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Patri

elementalwindx said:


> I want to know what happened with that big 400+ person lawsuit. I am in desperate need of figuring out what to do about my contract I am unfortunately binded to. If there is a lawyer willing to help me sue to get back money wasted on these horrible people please email me at greg at ipmcomputers.com . I have a 1 year old and a baby that will be born in December that I need all the money I can get to raise these kids properly and I do not need a corrupt time share company crudding up my credit and harassing me for money they never deserved. Thanks everyone.



Your situation has nothing to do with the waterpark issue. You unfortunately bought into something you could not afford in the first place. Best to keep paying it off with your monthly payments, or however you set it up, and USE it. Even with small children, you can take wonderful vacations. 
Didn't you plan to have children when you bought? They can't be an excuse now. Sorry. If the waterpark was under construction, would you still want out?


----------



## wackymother

Patri said:


> Your situation has nothing to do with the waterpark issue. You unfortunately bought into something you could not afford in the first place. Best to keep paying it off with your monthly payments, or however you set it up, and USE it. Even with small children, you can take wonderful vacations.
> Didn't you plan to have children when you bought? They can't be an excuse now. Sorry. If the waterpark was under construction, would you still want out?



This seems unnecessarily harsh. The poster is simply asking for information on the ongoing lawsuit.


----------



## Patri

wackymother said:


> This seems unnecessarily harsh. The poster is simply asking for information on the ongoing lawsuit.



Don't mean to be harsh, but the waterpark is not why he wants out. He needs the money for his children.


----------



## FamFunTyme

For any CCX resort timeshare owners not pleased with how you have been treated by the resort management. Some history: there was a previous class action suit by 465 CCX owners seeking $30 million for being misled about a nonexistent water park against the developer, Land’Or of Williamsburg, along with the CCX timeshare homeowners association. Back in 2010-11 the suit was settled without any pay-out, but many owners were allowed out of their contracts – sorry, I don’t have details on individual agreements. Note, at the time of settlements the defendants were already nearly bankrupt – we can’t go back to previous management for the ill-treatment we have suffered.

Now with Orange Lake Resorts acquiring CCX resort, new increased fees are being assessed and new "promises" are being made to owners.

As a CCX resort Charter Member, I am not convinced Orange Lake intends to meet the obligations in our contracts. Obviously, increased fees are their answer!  Such treatment has been the same for many years as owners have been financially manipulated, and we have still not received the services as was contractually established nearly a decade ago. 

So, I recently talked with attorney Stuart Sadler, Esq. (http://www.stuartsadler.com/p-timeshares_rep.htm[/url]) and he was very well informed and willing to assist owners. To move forward, we need to get a group of about 500-1,000 CCX owners to make another class action suit against the new owner/management continuing questionable business practices like the previous owners, Land’Or and English Garden LV, LCC. 

Let's PLEASE organize ourselves! Contact Mr. Sadler or reply here so we may contact one another. 

Also file a complaint about Orange Lake's billing practices with the Better Business Bureau in areas where the resorts are located and also with the U.S. Consumer Financial Protection Bureau. 

We deserve to receive the products we have been paying all these years! Our families deserve to enjoy timeshare, not to feel dread because we are being continually cheated by fraudulent billing and property mismanagement.


----------



## crowmg

We are Charter Members as well.  We'd be interested in this lawsuit.  We'll also be attending their owners meeting with Orange Lake, the new owners on Tuesday, December 17, 2013.  It will be interesting to see what the have to say.


----------



## aimhigh7

*Colonial Crossings (potential) lawsuit*

I'm interested in joining the law suit.  Charter member; bought in because of the water park feature; disappointed in lack of response from management/owernership.
How do we join the lawsuit?


----------



## smtundra

What information came out of the meeting?.  I was hoping to make it, but work and kids and crazy time of year made it impossible.  I live in Richmond and wanted to ask questions regarding Interval.


----------



## Vatimeshare

*I will like to be added too*

Need more information on how to be join the lawsuit!


----------



## carl2591

*Colonial Crossings lawsuite, Williamsburg VA*

so how is the lawsuit going. ??


----------



## gjw007

I am having a hard time understanding why there should be a lawsuit against orange lake.  The original developers had a promise in their purchase agreement that they failed to live up to.  They were sued, lost in court, the contract was remedied by the court.  Yet a lawsuit is suggested against orange lake to build the pool and other items that the court had modified from the original contract.  As the court had remedied the issues from the original contract, i dont see how a lawsuit will succeed to enforce the original agreements that were modified later in the lawsuit against the original developers.  There must be some information missing here,


----------



## whitejme

How did the meeting go on 12/17/13? 
did they make more promises?


----------



## whitejme

*No lawsuit!!!!*

you will find my email to mr sadler and his reply.  we have been had!!!


we would like to know if there is an ongoing signup for a lawsuit against colonial crossings in williamsburg va.

they promised water park, etc. to be finished in a couple of years (that was in 2005) ..we now own, in our opinion, nothing.

not to mention that it has changed ownership to orange tree that has socked us with enormous fee to be paid all at one

time at the first of the year!  1500$ for what???? more lies and promises?



we got your name from tugg.



any information on these farse of a companies would be appreciated.



thank you 



jamie and robert white



To my knowledge there is no ongoing suit against Colonial Crossings..  Land'or Williamsburg, original developer of Colonial Crossings has no money and was foreclosed in July 2011 by the development Lender, Resort Funding, LLC.  English Gardens LV LLC, a subsidiary of the lender took over and ran the place from Sept 2011 until July 2013.  Orange Lake Resorts, LLC purched the property in July of 2013 and completed registration of the property as of late September 2013,  The current developer is OLCC Virginia LLC (an Orange Lake Subsidiary).



I can tell you a lot of things Land'or Williamsburg did wrong, but I cannot tell you realistically how you can get any money back.  Not only does Land'or Williamsburg have no money, John and Roland Holt (principals of Land'or Williamsburg) are being sued on their personal guarantees by Resort Funding.



I would be happy to have a brief conversation with you, no charge, but I do not think I can offer any meaningful way to get any portion of your money back.









Stuart R. Sadler, Esquire

PO Box 638

3079 Rockfish Valley Highway

Nellysford, VA  22958



Telephone - (434) 361-0512

Fax - (434) 361-0520


----------



## MrsA

Hi,
I have a timeshare with Orange Lake, but my husband and I started out with Colonial Williamsburg. This timeshare has changed hand so many times, I am so confused as to who owns what.

What can I do with my timeshare, we were lied to by our sales person, with promises of a water park, the salesman also talk about his son who is mentally challenged. He played on our feelings. I am so angry. We have not used this timeshare for at least five years now. My husband is a Vietnam-War Era Veteran who suffers from heart disease, diabetes, hypertension; he is on a disability pension. We can't afford this enormous pricing that the new owners are dishing out. Please tell me what I can do to get rid of this horrible nightmare. We want to be compensated for our frustration, time, pain and suffering.

Please send me a private message.

Thank you


----------



## tschwa2

Unfortunately I don't think you are going to find a way to be compensated for your "frustration, time, pain and suffering."  In fact by posting your email, you are opening yourself up to being contacted by scammers who may promise to get you that compensation if you pay their fee, but then you will just have more pain and frustration and be out more money.

At this point you best bet would be to try to give your timeshare away.  If you own a summer week it is possible you may be able to sell for a few hundred dollars but it will take much more effort to sell then to give away.  Depending on the week you own, you may not even be able to give it away without offering additional incentive.  Club l'or is not the same as Holiday Inn.  Club l'or is the bankrupt developer that sold you the TS and made the promises that never materialized.  Holiday Inn Vacation Club (which bought out or merged with Orange Lake) is the current developer/manager of the property.  Your other option and I recommend you try this before you do anything else, would be to contact Holiday Inn and see if they are willing to accept a deed back.


----------

